# I've got WOOD



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

*WOOD OR PLASTICS*​
WOOD1628.57%ACRYLIC3460.71%POLY23.57%DURALIN00.00%WOOD AND POLY47.14%


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Alright I am sure this has come up before, however lets bring it up again because I am newish, and it's a fantastic topic. 
WOOS VS. PLASTICS-------- Which do you like best?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 13 years of calling to back me up on this, and I will pick wood. This is a recent affliction, as i use to be an acrylic man. I have found that wood doesn't stick as easy, and is also very easy to pop out of being stuck. Never had to pull a wood call apart to get it unstuck can just throw a high tee, or tick into it and get it fired up again. Also, more realistic sounding, however on something like the echo open water cocabola you can still let her have it and scream a little. I buy duck and goose calls non-stop so it's stupid of me to say I wont buy anymore acrylics, however I love my wood calls. 
RNT daisy cutter in bocote, and ECHO timber in cocabola, these are pure duck, as real as it gets, and I have had this echo for prob. 10-11 years. 
you might say I've got wood.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I have no idea why I thought my daisy cutter was bocote, but it's not, it's bois d'arc. I'm special ed, don't even know how bocote got into my head.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

You had me wondering!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

COME ON PEOPLE DON'T JUST VOTE HIT US WITH SOME KNOWLEDGE AND REASONS FOR YOUR VOTE.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm gonna say I'm an acrylic guy only because I haven't done much testing of other waters. I blow an acrylic RNT Short Barrel for ducks.

However a buddy of mine just got a bois d'arc Daisy Cutter. Nice call!

I guess I've always hesitated wood in duck calls because of all the wooden goose calls I've blown, I've yet to find one I like. But I'll probably buy a wood after I get an acrylic single reed screamer of some flavor. I don't have a call right now that can offer that high ring that's so much fun to listen to, just meat calls.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Up here if you scout right you dont need a call, let the boys down south teach them about calling.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

water_swater said:


> Up here if you scout right you dont need a call, let the boys down south teach them about calling.


Haha, in some cases that may be true. But I'd like you to say that to a die hard call junkie so you can see the reaction on his face. Something like


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea I started to tear up reading that. Get an MVP for a screamer, it is a beautiful machine. I haven't gone to wood goose calls, might get another little man in cocabola though. Don't see many people that do use wooden goose calls, don't know if I have ever seen one on a lanyard in a video, like zinks or foiles etc... This is a duck forum so I will stick to that and say get yourself that daisy cutter in bois d' arc, it is very nice sounding, raspy pms'ing hen at its finest.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i use a wooden feather duster and love, it is way easier to blow then the sr-1 i had, which by the way in the video for it zink uses a wood sr-1 to make all his great sounds. i'll will have to show you my wood..... call sometime, ok maybe a little too much. just my 3 cents


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

For duck calls I like the bite and reliability of acrylic. Wood just kept swelling on me, changing tones, and eventually cracking. But I do like the looks of wood over acrylic. Sticking has more to do with the calls tone board and how much pop the caller drinks than the material of the call.

I will agree that calling isnt as important for ducks as it once was. Use to hafta use the call to get a passing flocks attention, use the call to keep that flocks eyes on your spread instead of the next guys, then use that call to put em in front of the guns. Nowadays you just flip a switch. uke:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

yes wood does expand and contract, never had a problem with a call during the hunting season though. Like I said I've had that echo for so long, and no cracks, in fact I had the same reed in it for just about 7 years.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

The reed should last a long time unless the call maker uses crappy mylar. Its the cork thats the weak link in keeping sound quality.

I will say those little Echo timber calls are sweet little runners. I currently use a Legacy Timber Champ and like it abit more than the Echo Timber, sound quality is similar but the Legacy is more comfortable. The RNT Cutters are decent but not even close to the Legacy or Echo.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

HA HA! where are you located, I would like to show you what I can do with my Daisy Cutter, she is a duck machine. I record a lot, because all I do is sit around and screw with my calls just making sure that duck is all you hear. This new daisy in bois d'arc is a pretty thing, I must say its nasty old hen at its finest. Now I don't think you can get any better than my Echo Timber, only just as good and different sounding. The Echo is duck, period. The RNT is duck, just a little nastier, raspy, little harder to master. I mean you really can't beat a call that sounds just like a duck, all you can do is get another and make it sound like a dif. duck, so between these two calls I can make around 5 dif. duck sounds, and thats really all ya need. Yes acrylic will always be a little louder too, but I don't have any problem finishing ducks even with my MVP.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I live clear down in Nebraska so I wouldnt be able to hear the sounds that will make a hen mallard blush in person. Since you said you do record yourself is it possible to put a sound file up on you tube and link it here? Or maybe, since your a contest caller maybe you have a soundfile from the Worlds up on callingducks.com...PM me your name and Ill look up your profile. Will you be in Fargo next weekend?


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah UniversityWaterfowler, you have to post some sound clips of your calling, man cause thats all i hear you talk about is your calling, so you must be pretty good. Lets hear it! (preferably the Daisy Cutter, because that is the call im thinking about getting, like to hear the sound you can get out of it)


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

just shot some clays with university and is calling is great. Hopefully he can send you some of it


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

ahh you posted before i got on. I am surprised I managed to get my pics of my power hunter up on here, my calling clips are recorded on my phone, so if your phone can receive audio I can try that, but posting them on here is way out of my computer skill league. I haven't done worlds, only done a couple contests, My work with my MVP isn't good enough, I don't practice enough because I would rather go out and call in real birds. I wish I had the money to travel to more contests, but I don't so for now I stick to killing birds. Up here in ole NoDak my duck calls really aren't needed to beat up ducks, but that wont stop me from using them believe me. It isn't just enough to be a good caller, I always talk about how I can pull birds in even though they don't want to be where I am, but a lot of that is reading birds. Knowing when you hit something they like and when your doing something they don't. 
Sorry that I speak on my calling so much didn't think it was a bother..


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

No man i didnt mean it like that, Its not a bother at all. I like hearing other people talk about it. I can tell you have a passion for it, there are times when you could be a little more modest, but i have tons of respect for the guys that put the practice and dedication to learn to master these fine instruments that we call duck calls. I know i have put my time in, And i love hearing other people who have done the same. the way you are with your duck call, is the way i am with my goose call, Love It!

If i wasnt allowed to bring my duck/goose call out into the field with me, I would first go insane searching for a call, and secondly, It just wouldnt be the same to me.

To me, There is nothing like it when you have a group of mallards that are 10 ft off the water and fixing to land 150 yards away, and you fire them up and get them to pick back up and land in your lap. Nothing beats IT! :beer:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I've always like the sound of wood call it has a mellow tone, and the looks can't be beat! I've never had a problem with wood calls splitting. I have a collection of duck calls from my dad that are over 50 years old and they still work without a flaw!


















There is nothing like the look of a wood call!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Boy University I bet your an awesome duck caller. Good callers don't get on here and brag about how they can pull birds in. To be honest I'm sick of hearing about how good of a caller you are and I would love for you to show up at a contest that I'm at. I bet you would really give me a run for my money. Ha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't do much duck hunting, but years ago I liked to play with the wooden calls. At one time I purchased a number of Yentzen (spelling) calls. I yanked the reeds and started making my own calls on the lathe with their guts. It was entertaining playing with different wood densities and sizes of resonating chambers. Some sounded very good others I yanked the guts and threw at the round file cabinet. Some woods like Osage Orange checked quickly if the wood wasn't protected, but I made a large one of that wood that sounded really good. The problem was large, real large, sort of a joke really, but turned out sound better than most but would take a 300 lb quarterback to carry it around your neck all day.
One of the best came from a chunk of black walnut a friend gave me. Nothing fancy at all, but the sound couldn't be beat. I like wood with pretty grain, but I did find that tone changed less by temperature in the straighter grain woods that I tried. I didn't try anything like birdseye maple, but I would guess the density of the wood wouldn't let the grain be much of a problem in cold weather. Grain changing tone was more of a problem in the softer woods. 
Now when it comes to using them I am a real novice.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't brag, just tell it like it is. If the truth offends you then your going to have a pretty miserable life. Become a lawyer they are all about lies.
Never even done a meat contest, and I don't practice enough to win a state, 6th is best I've done in that category. I actually use my MVP in the field, I really started contests because I was told to by dif. people at them. Said it helps, and is a fun way to meet awesome people, and I really agree. You are really the first person I have ever heard say anything like that to another hunter/caller. 
SO THANK YOU FOR SHOWING SUCH A POSITIVE ATTITUDE ON MY THREAD.
OUR SPORT COULD REALLY USE MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I went with acrylic only because i havent really tested wood other than my goose call...which i never use cause im blowing the strait meat. Wood doesnt seem to freeze up tho from personal experience.

Also even if you scout hard set up right...calling is almost half the fun of getting geese in?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes for guys like us, and even to add on that for me calling is all the fun. That is also why I talk about calling all the time, and why I talk about my calling because really I can't talk about anyone else's, it's not my place.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Im right there with ya University :beer: Tell me this aint true...You know your a die hard call junky when you have stayed up many of nights till about 3 0r 4 am with your buddies just jammin on the goose and duck calls drinkin cold beer. There nothing like a good ol' Jam Session..Thats what its all about. Besides watching my dog retrieve.I wouldnt trade the calling aspect of waterfowling for anything! People can have the shootin part...I just like foolin 'em


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't have buddies like that, but I have stayed up tuning my calls all night. My neighbors back in MN called the cops on me so many times they actually told me that they wouldn't come back and not to worry anymore. Neighbors got a stiff yelling at, and didn't have that particular problem anymore, but now I am in good ole NoDak so hopefully my neighbors are a little more fond of the calling.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll tell you what the sport doesn't need University and that is someone that talks non stop about his calling. I'll bet 99.9% of the people that have to talk about his calling as much as you do can't call. The whole honest truth in this matter is that no one wants to here about how good someones calling is especially when their talking about themselves. Don't get on here and tell me what this sport needs or doesn't need! I can already tell with you that you are one of a kind! Let's see what you can say now to make your head bigger than it already is. Brag Talk Brag. That's all you do.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

You keep the neighbors up all night numerous times and they call the cops and you yell at them??


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

NO, they call the cops in broad daylight, and I didn't yell at them the cops did. False accusations, and taking up their time for actions that are perfectly legal.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

You know I never meant any of this sh** as bragging just as simple facts, and because when someone wants to know how a call sounds, you have to tell them how it sounds. I don't say stuff like I am the best caller, or even talk about being better than other people, I simply say I sound like a duck. Isnt that the goal??? I can see how some of this crap comes off stupid, but thats just me rambling because I can seriously talk about calling forever. I love to hear others talk about it, and will never tell them to stop, not to mention if you think your a better caller than me FANTASTIC. A-men to ya I hope you are, I would love to hunt with you. I always love to go out with people that are better than me, it's a learning experience and its down right fun at its finest.
This is a thread about duck calls, I want to hear about your calls and how your sound, whether your just learning or not.
MOST OF ALL REMEMBER I AM AN A**HOLE, SO I NEED TO KEEP THAT IMAGE UP. :toofunny:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

takem1- we are all on here because we love waterfowling, every aspect. UW loves to call and is passionate about it, he also pretty dang good. If he wants to talk about let em. If you don't want to read it don't. This is the same thing as WS7 and avery and Hatchetman against avery. We don't need personal attacks on here especially since you never even met the guy.

You should go ahead and read this again and get some perspective,

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/diversity.php


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow that made me tear up like a little girl, only met the guy once and he defends me like that.
TAKEM1- tell me all about what you love as far as waterfowling goes, if your a call man, tell me what calls ya got and what ya like, why etc.. Or if your the type of guy that really just goes out to watch the birds lets hear a story about your fav. hunt.
I'm not on here to attack anyone that includes you, would love to hear your opinions and not see you poking at me. :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh boy University you just don't stop! This isn't a counseling center where we need to sit here and talk about our feelings of why we like waterfowling. As for calls-there is only one brand ECHO. I have a XLT, a couple of their wood calls, and the boss. And as for justund that was a beautiful speech. What you both need to understand is what I've been saying all along and that is nobody wants to here someone brag all the time. If either one of you two don't think what you University have been doing isn't bragging then go back through this whole discussion on calls and just listen to yourself. It's absolutely unreal if you don't see what I'm talking about. No hard feelings but you might not be as good as you think.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

You own the XLT in cocabola?? I have the timber, and its an awesome call, but was going to get the XLT in cocabola too, shorter barrel should be a little nastier, and a little quicker on the response.
Some of the stuff I have said on here did come off a little stupid, I explained that already, I just get to rambling when I start talking about calling because its my passion. It's not meant to be bragging, its mainly just rambling, but also so when someone thinks what does a daisy cutter in bois d'arc sound like they can look at my rambling and go ooooooo he said nasty low down pure duck. Then they know. Saying this call is raspy, this call is a little whiny, etc.... just doesn't have that emotion.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

universitywaterfowler said:


> The reason most of these threads end up going in different directions is because they invoke thought and opinions. Everyones being different, creates arguments and negotiations. Not a bad thing, but usually theres just a few different people on here that are arguing... I am included in this. Now, I love to argue, I do it all the time, because it is a great way to get people to really blurt out the undeniable truth. When you argue about something it really shows your passion, and that is why you can't be mad at people for arguing, and you can't be mad at the people that are arguing with you.
> JUST SLEEP WELL KNOWING THEY ARE AS PASSIONATE AS YOU.


FIGURED ID POST THIS HERE AS IT DOES APPLY.
Also hope people don't get discouraged by our arguing, keep posting why you like your calls and what your using.
Lets get some of the people that voted for wood/poly calls to give us some reasoning.


----------



## xcallmaker (Aug 23, 2007)

This subject can be argued all day, the fact is the design of the sound board and the relationship of how the reed lays on the sound board has more to do with a call sticking or not sticking than anything else. Yes it is true that wood will swell, some woods will swell more than others but swelling has nothing to do with the reed sticking once condensation has formed under the reed. I have made acrylic calls that never stick and I have made wood calls that never stick and I have made calls of both materials that would stick. The ones that stuck was do to imperfections in the sound board. After making many calls of acrylic and numerous woods I will say that If I had to choose a particular material that would be least likely to cause a call to stick I would for sure choose Osage Orange also known as Bois D' Arc, it seems to have a natural ability to rid itself of moisture when the callers air flow hits the reed.When it comes to sound usually acrylic will give you a bit more volume as wood will tend to absorb some of the sound. I feel your splitting hairs as far as volume goes and still goes back to the design of the tone board. Their are definately woods you would not want to use for sound board use but are great for barrel use such as wallnut. The rule of thumb is never use an open grain type wood for sound board use because the grain will raise and throw your call out of tune. Keep in mind nothing is true 100% of the time but these are the things I have learned over the years of working with and conversing with some of the best names in waterfowling. Cocabola would be my second choice of woods. Cocobola is tight grained and very hard, but cocobola is also very oily wood and if the reed- sound board relationship is not perfect it may have a tendancy to stick. After cocobola ages and the oils dry away from the surface it becomes as nice as Osage orange and does not create any problems. Overall I Ithink neither is better than the next as far as acrylic or wood, it comes down to preference.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Great... Fantastic and all sorts of other positive adjectives.
Thanks a lot on that, and I couldn't agree more. My buddy is actually getting in to custom call making pretty seriously, I am trying to get him to get on this website. A fascinating business making calls is. Takes a lot of patience to start, and can be very frustrating. 
Thanks for the post that was great.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> A fascinating business making calls is.


Strong with the force this one is. :lol: :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

God I love this forum.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

I kinda like the calls with a wood barrel and a poly insert. The reason being is they are extremely affordable and if you don't do a whole lot of calling, they will do the job just fine. Some are very attractive also. Feather Duster is one and Mallard Mauler is another. They run about $45 and you can buy 3 for the price of an acrylic. If you search ebay there a ton of them but they all sport the echo insert. The gentleman from let 'em lite calls says he uses the echo inserts but claims to cut the reeds himself to make his calls sound better than a call that's just had the echo inserts shoved in straight from the factory.

JMO :wink:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Echo knows how to make a call, so its easy to see why they use the Echo inserts. I owned an Echo with burnt bois d'arc barrel, poly insert that was a double reed, and made it into a single. Very good sounding call.
Thanks for sharing your view.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Duck calling is something that I am absolutely obsessed with. Competition calling is something that I am most recently interested in, started last year, but that is an entirely different subject.

When looking for a custom call, there are basically only 2 options, wood and acrylic. I tend to lean toward acrylic more than the wood calls. But first it all depends on where you are hunting. Small areas like ponds and flooded timber, a wood call generally works better because you can keep the volume down much easier. Hunting fields and open water, usually an acrylic is what you want.

Now, if you ask me, the echo xlt is the most versatile call on the market. I have blown just about every call, and the xlt will do more than any other. It has the ability to hit a ringing hail call on top, yet still has that same ducky low end like the echo timber calls have.  Its just like it is named "X-extra L-loud T-timber." Basically its just a louder version of the timber, with ability to get just as low. I would think that it would be safe to say that the xlt is dominating dang near every "meat" style competition when it is used. But enough about that, I'm not trying to sell calls on here.

A lot of the guys on here that prefer wood calls should give the XLT a try in wood, its just a little more quiet, but has that great mellow sound that wood calls tend to have over acrylic. So, the rule of thumb is usually acrylic is a little louder, snappier, crisper, etc. where wood is more mellow, and has that good duck in it. The only problem with wood is that will swell if not cared for, but this is an easy fix by simply removing the insert and letting your call dry after using it.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

You ever used that XLT in cocabola????
I want to get one, just haven't had the chance to blow the wood yet.
I own it in acrylic though.
Gotta get a paralyzer xr-2 first.
Maybe the most realistic duck call out????
anyone heard Fields live duck win at worlds, he used this call, but I haven't heard it and don't know how to get it or if you can eve.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I have used one in cocabola, I'm pretty sure he makes it in bois d'arc also. It's one sweet call. You can hit the top just as hard as the acrylic, but its just a little more quiet/mellow. And like the acrylic version you can get down and hit a cajun squeal easier than anything I've ever blown. It seriously is awesome. As far as the Zink, I don't really know that much about them, so I couldn't tell you.

If you ask me, probably the best two calls for your lanyard would be an Echo wood timber (cocabola or bois d'arc) and an acrylic xlt. But then again, the beauty of the acrylic xlt is you can seriously get as low as the cocabola timber does, just the wood is overall more mellow. A wood xlt can handle just about anything and would be a good choice for a "one call does it all" situation.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I have both those calls on my lanyard. Have for a year.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

How do you like the XLT?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Want it in wood. Its called in a lot of ducks for me.
I like my wood calls better than acrylic.


----------

